# An UberPeople Lingo Uber Glossary



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Okay I'll start with a few I can remember (from you and you and you) quickly... none of these were coined by me, so if this is yours, please feel free to take ownership, add any definitions you'd like, and add any more to the Uber People Lingo Glossary:

1. DWU (Driving While Uber)
2. Uber Speak
3. Kalanickistan
4. Doing Uber


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Uber math
Telling eveybody what you make per hour in fares minus Uber cut and gas without deducting any other costs such as vehicle devalution, maintenance, water, gum, car washes, insurance, wear and tear, etc.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Uber Partner
The act of two parties working together where one party controls all work conditions including the price of the fare, who to pick up, where to pick up, the type of car needed, how clean the car should be, how long to wait before getting paid for a cancellation, the ability to fire the other without cause, what music to play, what route to take, the abitity to deactivate if you reject too many jobs and what should be said to the client upon meeting the client.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Minimum Wage

A threshold of pay that the vast majority of Uber drivers will never reach.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Okay I'll start with a few I can remember (from you and you and you) quickly... none of these were coined by me, so if this is yours, please feel free to take ownership, add any definitions you'd like, and add any more to the Uber People Lingo Glossary:
> 
> 1. DWU (Driving While Uber)
> 2. Uber Speak
> ...


The penalty for such crimes should be Rikers Island for at least a year. And write on the blackboard, I WILL NOT UBER, I WILL NOT UBER, I WILL NOT UBER....!


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Tips 

A mythological sum of money that Uber drivers wish they would receive but don't.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

McDonalds

A promotion from Uber driver.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Rate decrease

The opportunity to make the same amount of gross pay by working more hours and adding more wear and tear on your vehicle.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Rate increase

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Uber flash - when young ladies have no cash for tip, so up goes the shirt...


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Uber Driver Support - Good one!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Commission Rate increase

The opportunity to pay the same commission rate as before the Commission rate increase, but you now have to complete 40 trips at the increased rate first. Why? "because they can."


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Uber flash - when young ladies have no cash for tip, so up goes the shirt...


I have to play spelling Nazi here. I believe sir, you misspelled skirt with shirt.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I have to play spelling Nazi here. I believe sir, you misspelled skirt with shirt.


Ya know....either works just fine.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Uber Driver Support - Good one!


I have to correct you again. Hmmmm. I believe you left off a syllable in one of your words. The correct phrase is Uber Driver(less) support.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Ya know....either works just fine.


Fair enough. I'm more of a leg man, so maybe that affected my grammar judge ment a bit.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Uber On!

Get out there and work 70 hours a week at poverty level wages so we can go public and make alot of rich investors richer!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Ubersanity:
Continuing to work for Uber doing the same thing over and over expecting different results and not moving with the time. Also known as not wanting to put in the work necessary to be successful and just expecting a hand out.
Quit your belly aching, we all have options.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Got your back

We are a technology company and in no way, shape or form associated with you drivers.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Laws

Useless ramblings that governments put on paper that do not apply to technology companies.


----------



## BeepBeepBarina (May 14, 2015)

Chubbies: Fat, lazy taxi drivers completely caught unprepared with their pant down by Uber.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

BeepBeepBarina said:


> Chubbies: Fat, lazy taxi drivers completely caught unprepared with their pant down by Uber.


Uber X ride : out perfeormed by girl scout cookie stand ( really they get me for 5 bucks each time )


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Ubersanity:
> Continuing to work for Uber doing the same thing over and over expecting different results and not moving with the time. Also known as not wanting to put in the work necessary to be successful and just expecting a hand out.
> Quit your belly aching, we all have options.


Can that be applied to forum members who complain about too much complaining on this forum? Do they not also have options, such as going to a different forum?

Not saying you should do that, as you have made valuable posts. But there appears to be error in your logic.


----------



## BeepBeepBarina (May 14, 2015)

Nope. The cookie stand didn't clear $1200 last week.

Oh and that's after commission and costs princess.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Goober

Here's you're CEO


----------



## BeepBeepBarina (May 14, 2015)

Nah that's your wife's boyfriend.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

BeepBeepBarina said:


> Nope. The cookie stand didn't clear $1200 last week.
> 
> Oh and that's after commission and costs princess.


Oh not again 
I don't want to illustrate what real transportation money is again

1200.00 it's barley decent in the real world


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Driver

That dude behind the wheel of the vehicle that is constantly yapping about the need for food, shelter and clothing.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

http://www.latimes.com/food/dailydish/la-dd-girl-scout-sells-cookies-pot-clinic-20140221-story.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

We all got outperformed by a Girl Scout


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Seems we have an Ozzie Travis supporter amongst us.

Show us all that money you're makin Beep Beep. lol


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Profit.

Uber's version of a unicorn. A mythical creature that all drivers look for but none ever find.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Off the charts _idiomatic adjective _: Lower than or less than an amount usually experienced. <demand will be off the charts this weekend>. See also _higher than ever_

Uber _verb, transitive_ : To lie, deceive or fail to follow through on agreements made. <I was Ubered this week>.

Short _verb, transitive_ : To fail to pay monies owed. <The driver was shorted $50 on his pay statement>

Guarantee _noun_ : Performance - based subsidizing bonus which may or may not be paid.

Uberdouche _noun_ : Type of passenger characterized by loud, annoying behavior, drunkenness and/or tardiness. Syn: Uberloser.

Uberspeak _noun_ : 1. Happy bouncy bunny language used by rideshare companies in official business communications with drivers : 2. Deceptive communication generally lacking basis in fact. See also _nonsense_


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Uber Financing
How should we explain this one?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Uber Financing
> How should we explain this one?


Suicide 
UberRoulette


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Uberology:
The study of real world free market capitalism in UberWorld. Most notably at UofU University of UberPeople.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Shill

A fake employee who acts like an enthusiastic driver to entice or encourage others


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Uber Insurance 

HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Gotta add this topic to memories!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

GOT YOUR BACK= bend over, spread em, thanks for the money.


----------



## BeepBeepBarina (May 14, 2015)

You can't make money because of all the sex crimes on your police check. Try a fake id.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Uber Coin ( 2 possibilities )
1. Growth & Investment capital of senior execs
2. What's left for drivers after expenses & taxes. (must be plural... as in coins).


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

#UberHype #UberSpeak


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> #UberHype #UberSpeak
> 
> View attachment 7780


Yea, they monitor it alright. If the drivers are making a killing, cut the mileage rates. I'd like that guy to drive 12 hours for $130.00.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

"make"

Another word for total fares. Used to dazzle and impress potential new drivers, investors and sloppy reporters with big numbers. <The driver makes $25 per hour, but after commissions and expenses are deducted, the driver earns about $6 to $8 per hour BEFORE self employment and income taxes.>


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Thanks Natron for using 'Capitalistic *****s' in another post. LMBO

BONUS: Today
http://www.buzzfeed.com/mathonan/elizabeth-warren-on-rise-of-the-1099-economy-a-real-problem


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Uber PR Machine
Lipstick on a pig.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Uber Canada Insurance

A $5,000,000 "contingent" liability insurance available to Uber drivers that currently have a personal insurance policy option that covers Rideshare which is a personal policy option that does not exist in Canada.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 /arto71 : Thank You for
> this Hyperlinked
> Coverage of the Extent to which that
> Sociopath "Tricky 'Nicky" will Abuse
> ...


"Tricky Nicky"
Term of Endearment


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

UberMade or Made in Uber
UnUberBelievable


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Uber Financing
> How should we explain this one?


The uber sized interest rate that you pay to Santander, which is known for its uber-percentage interest rates as it is.

I was actually going to use Santander because the advert that they sent me told me that I could get a Fusion Hybrid. When I called, the tune suddenly changed. They told me that all that I could have was the Toyota. I did not want the Toyota, as I am aware of numerous cab companies and drivers who are having nothing but trouble with both the Siena minivan and the Prius transaxles. If you want a sure ticket to bankruptcy, transaxle work is it.

Anyhow, I went to a Ford dealer and got a loan for one third the interest rate on _my own credit._ Thanks, Santander, but no thanks; I do not need an interest rate that I do not want for a car that I do not want.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Pax - passenger

Peeps - passengers or colleagues - used both ways


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

fare

The full amount the rider pays. Also the amount drivers are told they "make".

Or: the amount rider pays minus the SRF. What is shown on the pay statement as "fare".

Brings us to safe rider fee or SRF: amount of money taken from rider which they think is going 80% to driver and for which there is absolutely no information as to for what it actually pays.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Panic Button

The button you hit on your Uber app when the Uber driver is hitting you in the head with a hammer.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Travis

A money hungry creature that thrives on the inability of his minions to accurately account for their expenses while letting them believe that they are earning money themselves.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Uber Evangelists
Any Uber-er (Driver or Rider) who hypes Uber and has a large audience.


UberFail
Anything Uber does that doesn't have the desired outcome. Ex: Saturating a market with so many drivers that some new drivers don't get any rides = Quits While Starting.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

"Exciting news!": Get out the K-Y............., _*WHOA, THERE!*_ Do you want to be de-activated for use of unauthorised substances?

On the other side of the coin, it seems that some of the storytelling in which cab drivers have engaged for years is starting to creep into the Uber driver community (maybe I should start a new topic on this one.......).

Over the years, from my experience as a driver, dispatcher, Company Official and Official of an insurance company, I have heard more than a few Tall Tales from cab drivers. It has been my observation that the following, in ascending order, are the biggest three:

1. How little they make; to the Internal Revenue (for those who actually did bother to files taxes, although more and more, the Gummint is catching up to those people, so more cab drivers actually do file taxes than used to)

2. How much they make; to everyone else

*AND,*_ the _*biggest*_ lie of _*ALL*:

3. How often they get "lucky" with their female passengers.

While UberX has not been around long enough to learn anything about #1, and I have yet to hear or see too much about #3, #2 does seem to be spreading rapidly.

Concerning #3, it is not now, nor has it ever been the smartest thing to do. As a Company Official, I had to try and do something about #3 in more than one case. It *never *ended well for the driver. Given some of the publicity that Uber has received over the few and isolated incidents of #3 that have surfaced, it would appear that it is the fastest and most efficient way to get de-activated.

While I do not necessarily agree with the stereotype that one of Our Friend Down Under uses to describe cab drivers, there is more than one that does fit the profile. I have heard more than one one-hundred thirty kilo, one-hundred forty nine centimeter "tall", stogie chomping, same-clothes-for-two-weeks-wearing, no-bath-taking, sleeping-in-his-car cab driver "regale" me with his amourous adventures while hacking.

Oh, well, at least Our Friend Down Under does not refer to us as "Ned Kellys". Sometimes, as I drop off an Australian cab passenger at his hotel and quote him the fare, I will pause, and in my best Australian accent add "....and hoo sayed Bloo'y Ned Kelly was died?". All of them chuckle at that one.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

UberScrewed = In most cases this starts from the time you go online. 

UberLove= What a joke

UberSixthStar = UberFool

Happy to help! = ???

We do not have a phone number, but you can reach us at ----------.com

Uber Better Business Bureau = F Rating


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

"Thanks for reaching out" -translation=now f##k off and leave us alone.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> UberFail
> Anything Uber does that doesn't have the desired outcome. Ex: Saturating a market with so many drivers that some new drivers don't get any rides = Quits While Starting.


I will put a "1." by your definition

2. What other people in the Tech World refer to as "Epic Fail". _The Sweetlife festival was an Uber Fail._


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Toronto Taxi Fail


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Skruber, *_v. tr._*-*The act of Uber or anyone/thing therewith affiliated inflicting harm on a driver.

_I arrived at an address for a 1,8 surge trip. I notified the passenger, he came out, I slid to start the trip and the application promptly ended it. I asked the passenger to re-submit the request, he did, it came to my Uberfone, but by this time, there was no surge. It looks like I got *skrubered*.

When I e-Mailed Uber Support to have the matter remedied, not only did Uber refuse to give me the surge fare, it was obvious from the reply that the CSR did not do any more than skim the e-Mail. I got *skrubered* three times in one trip._


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber Old-An UberX car that is dirty, beat up, smelly or just plain a hoopty. (From an UberX passenger).


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

djino said:


> Toronto Taxi Fail


Uber has taxis in Toronto, too? I did not know that. I knew that they had them in Montreal. In fact, the last time that I checked, Uber Taxi is the only Uber that you can get in Montreal. I understand that CUT Montreal will not let Uber operate limousines or UberX or anything else, there.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber Shill - LAndreas BeepBeepBarina


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tips.
Sorry, not in UBER vocabulary


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^..........Except for Uber Taxi..............


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Twisting Words to Make 'Sharing' Apps Seem Selfless*
*http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/08/0...haring-apps-seem-selfless.html?_r=0&referrer=*


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Okay I'll start with a few I can remember (from you and you and you) quickly... none of these were coined by me, so if this is yours, please feel free to take ownership, add any definitions you'd like, and add any more to the Uber People Lingo Glossary:
> 
> 1. DWU (Driving While Uber)
> 2. Uber Speak
> ...


Ubercoolaid

The steady stream of information Uber serves up to new drivers and driver recruitment . Kinda like the Jamestown Koolaid, but doesn't result in a total death situation just brain death. WARNING! If you Uber drive long enough it could result in total financial death.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Twisting Words to Make 'Sharing' Apps Seem Selfless*
> *http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/08/0...haring-apps-seem-selfless.html?_r=0&referrer=*


"I think that the biggest problem with the sharing-economy language is that it co-opts you into your own disempowerment,"

says Alex Rosenblat, a researcher at Data & Society, a research center in Manhattan, and a co-author of the study.

Uber and Lyft, for instance, each set the prices passengers pay. But, the study notes, the Uber app is devised to require drivers to accept a ride request before knowing a passenger's destination and being able to determine if that fare would be financially worthwhile.


----------



## nomogmos (Feb 6, 2017)

pax = passenger


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

nomogmos said:


> pax = passenger


Really?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

NCHeel said:


> Really?


Really !!!!!

Who would have guessed?

/s


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I thought it was short for paxerella or paxemundo!


----------



## nomogmos (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm sarcasm impaired.

Most forums DO have a glossary. Thanks for the help, though!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

"Personal Assistant"

The support rep has no clue what this means, but they were told to cut and paste it into the beginning of support replies...especially replies which have nothing to do with the subject matter of the original support request. Basically, we are doing nothing to help you -- BUT, you now have your very own Personal Assistant!


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

ride-share
: a member of a traveling people traditionally living by itinerant trade and fortune telling.


----------

